# NON smoking area



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*smoking is dangerous! I know I know schnuppe.
[attachment=33220:smoke.jpg]

but this one looks too tempting!!!
[attachment=33216:4.jpg]

fairy didn't want to have it, I SWEAR!!!
[attachment=33217:3.jpg]

and steini smokes too :smmadder: 
[attachment=33218:5.jpg]

THANK YOU mommy for allowing :chili: 
[attachment=33219:2.jpg]

mhh I love these smelly sticks ....mhhh yummmmyyyy*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: Heini, smoking is very bad for you! Mommy will have to get you some bully stick patches to get you to quit..oh and for your friend Steiny too! I don't like smoking, but you sure make it look cute :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heini, you're a real swinger, aren't you? You and Steini, but Fairy is a good little girl! Do you drink, too? :HistericalSmiley: :chili:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:new_shocked: Heini Smokes! :smstarz: :smtease: 

Ok. What is that, that he is eating?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Do you drink, too? :HistericalSmiley: :chili:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> Heini, you're a real swinger, aren't you? You and Steini, but Fairy is a good little girl! Do you drink, too? :HistericalSmiley: :chili:[/B]


yes he does!!!! he was the only one, that really wanted to taste (?)/try my wine :new_shocked:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

DARLING looking doggies, YUCKY looking other things. 

No really, smoking, nope, we all know too much about it, now a days, to even start. I WOULD HOPE!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> :new_shocked: Heini Smokes! :smstarz: :smtease:
> 
> Ok. What is that, that he is eating?[/B]



raw veal-bones :new_shocked:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Midis has stuck his snout into my unguarded glass of wine a couple of times, too! Luckily I got back to them both before he could actually DRINK much or get his snout all stained up (since I drink Merlot)!

Cyndi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

LOVE the puking emoticon! How cute (and appropriate!)

Cyndi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> LOVE the puking emoticon! How cute (and appropriate!)
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


LOL...Thanks but I can't take credit for it. I've asked for one on SM enough that Janet (ScoobyDoo) found that one and sent it to me! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha too cute.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*



Heini, you're a real swinger, aren't you? You and Steini, but Fairy is a good little girl! Do you drink, too? :HistericalSmiley: :chili:

Click to expand...

* :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: HOW funny. that myde me really laugh. well actually he did lick o villemos finger a couple of times, cause she had alcohol on it :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 




> Ok. What is that, that he is eating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




when heini visits villemo and family, he always gets the yummiest things (at least in his eyes!!) I can't even touch those t-h-i-n-g-s 
@ Crystal&Zoe..that's excactely the smiley for it :thumbsup:








but for heini auntie villemo is the most generous person :biggrin: :biggrin: :innocent: [/B]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Cute pics of Heini & his smoky bone. Looks yukky, but I'm sure he enjoyed it.


----------

